# Researchers ID Genes



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Quote: Through their analyses, the researchers discovered that the most genetically distinct breeds were the German shepherd, Shar-Pei, beagle and greyhound.


 Researchers ID Genes  

Does anyone know the name of this study and if it's published online anywhere?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

There's more info in this one, and some names and funding sources at the bottom: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100113172357.htm


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This one tells where and when published:
http://uwnews.org/article.asp?articleID=54922


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

http://akeylab.gs.washington.edu/

This is the link to Dr. Akey's Lab and has other links on projects there.


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Sadly the paper itself appears to only be available on a subscription basis to the National Academy of Sciences.

Pony up for the text.

http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2010/01/06/0909918107.full.pdf


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I've emailed Vinnie a copy.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes,







and I am off to read. Thanks.









Stay tuned, I'll be back to post my thoughts.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Just some initial thoughts.
1. Could this be the answer to unwanted dwarfism in different breeds?
2. Each breed of dog is genetically distinct and probably very far removed for wolves.
3. Interesting correlation between humans and dogs. Seems to be somewhat of an indication that we are humanizing canines.

I’ll give more of my thoughts after I think about what I’ve just read. I’ve got to roll it around in my head for a little.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Vinnie2. Each breed of dog is genetically distinct and probably very far removed for wolves.


Interesting, since we always hear how close dogs and wolves are genetically.



> Quote:3. Interesting correlation between humans and dogs. Seems to be somewhat of an indication that we are humanizing canines.


This I think was kinda inferred in that BBC program that I linked to in the Links section? though I don't understand it well enough to put words to it.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Vinnie2. Each breed of dog is genetically distinct and probably very far removed for wolves.
> ...


Yes, I think that had always been the thought but it seems like they are saying that more recently the modern dog has become more evolved.



> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Vinnie3. Interesting correlation between humans and dogs. Seems to be somewhat of an indication that we are humanizing canines.
> ...


I can't say that I really understand what they're saying yet, just something I picked up from reading this.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I've had a sinus headache for forever, if it ever gets better, I can sit down and read and think, it sounds interesting!


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Great that you subscribe to that site/publication, Lisa. 

I'm all in favor of "more knowledge" but my funds are limited by my other areas of interest. 

Get over that headache and give us your take on it. The good Doctor looks like a pretty impressive character with the Lab being named after him and all. His Post-Grad website is still on line so he's not that old.

Some of us are blessed with beauty rather than brains. What the [heck] happened to me?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Being in academia has it's privileges!

It's cool all the stuff that they are learning nowadays!


----------

